# Show ~n~ Tell Challenge - Soap Inspired by a Song From The Year You Were Born



## MaitriBB (Feb 6, 2013)

Um, yeah, the title of the thread kinda says it all 

I made a soap inspired by the song "Midnight Blue" by Melissa Manchester (1975).  I was going to try a zebra swirl but failed miserably.  However, it was a successful use of tussah silk for the first time and CPOP as well.  It was oily when it first came out of the mold, but it's perfect now!  The scent is White Tea & Ginger because I like the unexpected (delicate scent with dramatic color)


----------



## Hazel (Feb 7, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Genny (Feb 7, 2013)

It turned out gorgeous!  I don't think I know that song, I'll have to go have a listen.


----------



## chicklet (Feb 7, 2013)

Gorgeous blues!! Tell us more - did you use oxides?

One more time for all the old times .... Loved that song.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh you posted already. Cheater.  Just kidding . It came out very pretty.


----------



## MaitriBB (Feb 8, 2013)

chicklet said:


> Gorgeous blues!! Tell us more - did you use oxides?
> 
> One more time for all the old times .... Loved that song.


 
Two different micas from The Conservatorie, along with some gel blue colorant when I couldn't get the dark blue that I wanted, and some activated charcoal for good measure.  Couldn't duplicate it again if I tried!


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 23, 2013)

shameless bumpity here. End of the month coming soon. Anyone else have more to add?


----------



## Badger (Feb 23, 2013)

I didn't see the challenge until now... I wonder if I can come up with anything with my *very* limited supplies, lol! Oh, and the "Midnight Blue" Soap is gorgeous.


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 23, 2013)

I LOVE the blue! 

I hope to post mine within the week.


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Feb 23, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> shameless bumpity here. End of the month coming soon. Anyone else have more to add?



I'm finished! can I post? or shall I wait :think:


----------



## Badger (Feb 23, 2013)

Post!!


----------



## TeriDk (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's mine.  1955, Tutti Frutti from Little Richard.  Embeds from a batch that I thought no one would like.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 24, 2013)

That's beautiful! Did you scent it?

So far, my soap isn't behaving. The color was perfect in my opinion but they fell apart when I removed them from the mold. That's what I get for experimenting. I redid them yesterday and I'm hoping one stays together long enough so I can get a pic. :roll:


----------



## hlee (Feb 24, 2013)

Great midnight blue color.
Deep and moody, perfect for that song!


----------



## Sammi_552 (Feb 24, 2013)

1966 ~ Good Vibrations

The fragrance I used was BB Energy. 
The colors also came from BB: Electric Bubble Gum, Fizzy Lemonade, and Ultramarine Blue.

Fun!


----------



## Sammi_552 (Feb 24, 2013)

After unmolding.

Sorry, it wouldn't let me upload both pictures at the same time!


----------



## Badger (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow! These are awesome! I love the colors in "Good Vibrations" and while I am not sure what the Energy scent is like, it certainly fits the soap and song   "Tutti Fruiti" is wonderful as well; I love the way it looks like waves of blue and white with the embeds contrasting with sharp lines  *cheers*


----------



## Hazel (Feb 24, 2013)

Good Vibrations is wonderful! You did an excellent job with coloring & swirling.


----------



## hlee (Feb 24, 2013)

Talented group here. All look awesome!


----------



## dianne70 (Feb 24, 2013)

1970 - Moondance by Van Morrison.  I tried to get a skyscape, don't know whether I succeeded, but I think it turned out ok!  The little white specks are meant to be stars!  I scented it with "Love Spell" as I thought it fit the mood of the song!  :wink:


----------



## Sammi_552 (Feb 24, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful, Dianne70! Love the colors and it very much looks like the moon at dusk.


----------



## hlee (Feb 24, 2013)

Moondance is fantastic. You  succeeded!


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 24, 2013)

Amazing what you all have done so far!  Here's mine, some of you saw them when I posted them in time for Valentine's Day, but they really were for this challenge - here is Hearts of Glass by Blondie. Scented with Strawberries & Champagne from Crafter's Choice:


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Feb 24, 2013)

I can't believe I forgot about this challenge! **** it, man!
I had planned on "Smoke On The Water" (Deep Purple - 1973)...what's the deadline?


----------



## Sammi_552 (Feb 24, 2013)

Very creative, melstan775. Love it!


----------



## Sammi_552 (Feb 24, 2013)

AlchemyandAshes said:


> I can't believe I forgot about this challenge! **** it, man!
> I had planned on "Smoke On The Water" (Deep Purple - 1973)...what's the deadline?



Get cracking! End of the month deadline. I would really like to see your interpretation of this song.


----------



## Badger (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh, I am really loving these soaps!  The Moondance is fantastic, Dianne!  I love the creativity with Heart of Glass, Mel!  I am a huge music fan, so something that mixes music and soap making is simply amazing to me.  It is going to have me thinking about making a whole line of soaps based on song titles...


----------



## dianne70 (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow.....love all of the soaps so far...the colours of midnight blue, the colours of good vibrations, heart of glass is fantastic, & I love tutti fruitti    All very talented


----------



## chicklet (Feb 24, 2013)

I am just blown away by the soaps posted so far - wow!!!  Great work, y'all!!!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 24, 2013)

dianne70 and melstan775 - Beautiful and creative soaps!

dianne - I think you succeeded with the skyscape. :grin:


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 24, 2013)

GREAT job EVERYONE!!!  I love them!


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Feb 24, 2013)

There have been some awesome soaps posted so far! Here's mine, Bob Seger -Like a Rock (1986) I kinda cheated , I just used scraps from a loaf  I was already making. I shaped them into 'rock' forms ran under water till smooth and sprayed w/ alcohol. But it was fun, playing with smoochy soap is like playing w/ playdough. I may make soap rock outta all my scraps from now on! Oh, it's scented with lime and tee tree EO.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Feb 24, 2013)

AlchemyandAshes said:


> I can't believe I forgot about this challenge! **** it, man!
> I had planned on "Smoke On The Water" (Deep Purple - 1973)...what's the deadline?



A&A...what month? I am a '73 baby as well!


I'd like to reserve "Dancing in then Moonlight" By King Harvest for mine. I do not know if I will be able to get mine done before the end of the month but I will try.


----------



## Second Impression (Feb 24, 2013)

Mine was The Beach Boys "Kokomo" (1988 ) . Zebra swirl + ombre (the lighter blue)  on the bottom, the sun is from a paper towel roll and nothing special for the sky. The sky was supposed to be aqua blue but BB's "aqua pearl"  is obviously on the green side, that's what I get for not double checking before using it! I was really worried at first about my layers wanting to come apart but they have held up just fine after being in the kitchen soap dish for a few days. Super proud of myself for pulling this off, it was a definite challenge for my skill level :-D  Oh, and it's scented with Peru Balsam and Sweet Orange EO's, smells just like a Dreamsicle, nom! 

So cool to see everyone's soaps, they're all beautiful!


----------



## dianne70 (Feb 24, 2013)

Love love love the soap rocks...they look very cool......and what can I say about Kokomo...it's awesome, love it


----------



## Badger (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow, the soap rocks are awesome... Wonderful creativity! And the Kokomo is lovely as well, very well put together.  I am glad I don't have to be a judge and pick out my favorite of these!


----------



## TeriDk (Feb 25, 2013)

These are all beautiful soaps.  I realized that I'm now a geezer....yikes!


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Feb 25, 2013)

Moonshea Botanicals said:


> A&A...what month? I am a '73 baby as well.


September (11th)


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Feb 25, 2013)

Tutti Frutti, dianne's full moon and 2nd Impression's setting sun, ya'll are making me crazy! I love the embeds! I've got to try it. I have some green apple Fo, I wonder if I can shape my embed's to look like apples...


----------



## Badger (Feb 25, 2013)

If you use a MP base, you could likely use an apple mold to make the embeds.  I found a link to a mold on etsy...

http://www.etsy.com/listing/9752759...campaign=GPS&gclid=CJ3wurj00bUCFYqf4AodejIArg


----------



## Second Impression (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm trying cookie cutters for my next embed project, the leftover soap from cut outs will make good chunks for another batch ;-)


----------



## DWinMadison (Feb 26, 2013)

I FINALLY found where to post this... This was supposed to be my soap for that challenge, but I've got to show it to you now. The song I chose was "I Fall to Pieces" by Patsy Cline circa 1961. The inspiration was a smoky honky tonk where you go to drown our sorrows. Here it is. I hope you like it. Maybe I'll do another if the challenge is still on.  BTW, these are scented with bergamot and lemon EOs.


----------



## DWinMadison (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm just now seeing these. All so awesome!


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 26, 2013)

DWinMadison said:


> I'm just now seeing these. All so awesome!


 Me too! Somehow i missed this thread, congrats on your beautiful soaps people!!! :razz:


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 26, 2013)

Those are beautiful soaps DW.  They look like roses.


----------



## Badger (Feb 27, 2013)

I love the soap DW, and they match the clock so well!  Well done!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 27, 2013)

_*thefarmerdaughter* _– the soap looked wonderful before you smooched it but I think it was really creative of you to come up with the idea to shape it. It really does look like rocks! I was always told cheaters never win but I think you just proved this old adage false. 

_*Second Impression* _– Beautiful job! I think it looks like the sun setting in a tropical sea. You may think the sky isn’t anything special but I really like it. Just a suggestion – if you change the color of the sun to pale yellowish white, it would look like the moon over the ocean.

_*DWinMadison*_ – Beautiful soap and I love the swirls in it. The inner swirl section looks like a flower. Another one in which you can change colors and get a different look.


I picked a song which I'd never heard of for my soap idea - "Sugar Bee". I thought it would be great for a sugar soap scrub. They didn't want to stay together the first time I made them so I had to add more soap and sugar. 

The first picture shows the color better and in the second picture you can see the bee a little better.


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 27, 2013)

Hazel said:


> _*thefarmerdaughter* _– the soap looked wonderful before you smooched it but I think it was really creative of you to come up with the idea to shape it. It really does look like rocks! I was always told cheaters never win but I think you just proved this old adage false.
> 
> _*Second Impression* _– Beautiful job! I think it looks like the sun setting in a tropical sea. You may think the sky isn’t anything special but I really like it. Just a suggestion – if you change the color of the sun to pale yellowish white, it would look like the moon over the ocean.
> 
> ...


 those sugar scrubs look awesome! i would love to do those someday.


----------



## DWinMadison (Feb 27, 2013)

thefarmerdaughter said:


> There have been some awesome soaps posted so far! Here's mine, Bob Seger -Like a Rock (1986) I kinda cheated , I just used scraps from a loaf  I was already making. I shaped them into 'rock' forms ran under water till smooth and sprayed w/ alcohol. But it was fun, playing with smoochy soap is like playing w/ playdough. I may make soap rock outta all my scraps from now on! Oh, it's scented with lime and tee tree EO.



Both the rocks and the bars are absolutely incredible.


----------



## DWinMadison (Feb 27, 2013)

Hazel said:


> _*thefarmerdaughter* _– the soap looked wonderful before you smooched it but I think it was really creative of you to come up with the idea to shape it. It really does look like rocks! I was always told cheaters never win but I think you just proved this old adage false.
> 
> _*Second Impression* _– Beautiful job! I think it looks like the sun setting in a tropical sea. You may think the sky isn’t anything special but I really like it. Just a suggestion – if you change the color of the sun to pale yellowish white, it would look like the moon over the ocean.
> 
> ...



I'm a SCUBA diver. These look like brain coral.


----------



## DWinMadison (Feb 27, 2013)

MaitriBB said:


> Um, yeah, the title of the thread kinda says it all
> 
> I made a soap inspired by the song "Midnight Blue" by Melissa Manchester (1975).  I was going to try a zebra swirl but failed miserably.  However, it was a successful use of tussah silk for the first time and CPOP as well.  It was oily when it first came out of the mold, but it's perfect now!  The scent is White Tea & Ginger because I like the unexpected (delicate scent with dramatic color)



Looks like some type of jewel in the raw rock form...like amethyst. Incredibley artful.


----------



## DWinMadison (Feb 27, 2013)

Sammi_552 said:


> 1966 ~ Good Vibrations
> 
> The fragrance I used was BB Energy.
> The colors also came from BB: Electric Bubble Gum, Fizzy Lemonade, and Ultramarine Blue.
> ...



Alli can ever do with PVC is concentric circles through a funnel. How did you do this?!?!  They look like flowers!


----------



## DWinMadison (Feb 27, 2013)

dianne70 said:


> 1970 - Moondance by Van Morrison.  I tried to get a skyscape, don't know whether I succeeded, but I think it turned out ok!  The little white specks are meant to be stars!  I scented it with "Love Spell" as I thought it fit the mood of the song!  :wink:



I have no words...just "wow."


----------



## DWinMadison (Feb 27, 2013)

Seriously folks. Sometimes I think I'm getting the hang of this, but then I see your work. Each of you are true artists. I'm humbled by your vision and creativity. Thank you for being willing to share your talent.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hazel the sugar scrubs were an amazing idea. Awesome and great job!


----------



## Badger (Feb 27, 2013)

Hazel, I love the sugar cubes  Wonderful idea!


----------



## marghewitt (Feb 27, 2013)

My soap did not work out sooooo...... Here is my fall back. 1960 Brenda Lee "Sweet Nothin's" (I'm not cheating! Really this soap has nothing in it! No color or scent)


----------



## Badger (Feb 27, 2013)

That is a wonderful looking soap!  It looks nice with the edges so perfect on it


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 28, 2013)

1984, Sweet Dreams by the Eurythmics.

I tried to use 7 ingredients to represent the "7 Seas" but my math got a little off:
1. Coconut milk
2. Parsley (green colorant)
3. Roman Chamomile EO and Lavender EO
4. Shea Butter
5. Coconut oil
6. Castor oil
7. Pomace olive oil that has been infused with chamomile buds for 3 weeks

and since "Everybody's looking for something" there's lye in there too!

Since I couldn't wait any longer, I unmolded this morning and it was a little soft still, but I couldn't wait any longer!


----------



## 2lilboots (Feb 28, 2013)

I like your swirl.  The parsley for a colorant turned out really nice!


----------



## DWinMadison (Feb 28, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> 1984, Sweet Dreams by the Eurythmics.
> 
> I tried to use 7 ingredients to represent the "7 Seas" but my math got a little off:
> 1. Coconut milk
> ...



How did you extract the color from the parsley?


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 28, 2013)

DWinMadison said:


> How did you extract the color from the parsley?



I eyeballed it all!  Got it from my cupboard, dumped it into my coffee grinder until I got it as fine as I could, then poured about 2 tablespoons of oil from my recipe and mixed it up!  I didn't strain it or anything.  Then I made my soap, added my EO's, split the batch in half-ish, mixed the green oil in with the soap and poured both the uncolored and colored soap into my most expensive mold ever (empty half and half container!).  Very easy to do DW!  I'm still waiting to get other powders from WSP to try out that I don't have in my cupboard or see in the spice aisle!


----------



## marghewitt (Feb 28, 2013)

Badger said:


> That is a wonderful looking soap!  It looks nice with the edges so perfect on it


 
Thank you  I used a silicone mold and rubbed the smallest amount of olive oil in the creased to get them to pop out perfectly. After I rub in the oil I wipe it out gently with a paper towel.


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Feb 28, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Hazel the sugar scrubs were an amazing idea. Awesome and great job!


I totally agree!
Maybe it's cause I haven't had breakfast, but when I saw Hazel's sugar scrubs I wanted to eat them!


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Feb 28, 2013)

DW, I wanna know how you got that shape? It reminds me of a star-shaped flower Like a morning glory or Clematis.


----------



## three_little_fishes (Feb 28, 2013)

I wish I had time to participate in this! Although, 1981....not sure how I would put a mullet on a bar of soap.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 28, 2013)

three_little_fishes said:


> I wish I had time to participate in this! Although, 1981....not sure how I would put a mullet on a bar of soap.



Oh, that's way easy.  You put business in the front, and party in the back, 3LF!


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 28, 2013)

I am a December 1973 baby.  Top of the charts was Jim Croces song "Time in a Bottle".  Funny enough thats exactly how I feel about my Hubby   My interpretation is an infinity symbol swirled into the center of each bar.  

Scented with EOs.  Cedarwood, Citrus, Lavender and Peppermint.


----------



## DWinMadison (Feb 28, 2013)

thefarmerdaughter said:


> DW, I wanna know how you got that shape? It reminds me of a star-shaped flower Like a morning glory or Clematis.



You are very kind to ask.  I stole the technique shamelessly from SavonnerieMika on YouTube.  I started at light trace pulling out about a cup each for the yellow and black colors (both oxides) then colored the bulk of the batch with TD.  I poured the bulk of the now white soap into the loaf.  Next, I alternated pours of black and yellow down the center length of the mold from high enough to fully penetrate the white.  (Since it was still fairly thin and I poured from about 10" up, the color went down instead of spreading to the sides virtually disappearing below the white surface).  For the swirl, think of drawing a lower-case cursive "w" with a curl in the middle.  I inserted the hanger down the SIDE of the mold so as not to disturb the black/yellow that is bunched in the middle.  The end result is that most of the swirling happens from below the color pulling them down into the white.  I kept the swirl to a single pass, removing the hanger from the side opposite where I started.  To finish, I drizzled the remaining black, yellow and white soaps gently on the top to avoid any penetration then very lightly swirled them with your standard zig-zag maneuvers from corner to corner I've tried this technique twice with very similar results.  I hope you try it, and it works well for you.


----------



## DWinMadison (Feb 28, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> I am a December 1973 baby.  Top of the charts was Jim Croces song "Time in a Bottle".  Funny enough thats exactly how I feel about my Hubby   My interpretation is an infinity symbol swirled into the center of each bar.
> 
> Scented with EOs.  Cedarwood, Citrus, Lavender and Peppermint.



Dang, that's cool.  I would have bet Kenny Rodgers "The Gambler' because they look like playing cards.


----------



## DWinMadison (Feb 28, 2013)

Now I'm totally pumped...what's the next challenge?


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Mar 1, 2013)

I suppose another vote is in order?


----------



## deb8907 (Mar 1, 2013)

Love your Moon Dance.  They are all beautiful and very creative!


----------



## DWinMadison (Mar 1, 2013)

thefarmerdaughter said:


> I suppose another vote is in order?



We could just take the 2nd place winner fom the last vote.


----------



## Genny (Mar 1, 2013)

DWinMadison said:


> We could just take the 2nd place winner fom the last vote.



There was a tie for 2nd: Spring, Mythology and Your locale


----------



## Badger (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh, Mythology sounds fun!


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 1, 2013)

Genny said:


> There was a tie for 2nd: Spring, Mythology and Your locale


 I already have a plan in the works that is perfect for 'locale':smile:


----------



## Genny (Mar 1, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> I already have a plan in the works that is perfect for 'locale':smile:



LOL Me too.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 1, 2013)

SPRING!  Even though I love that the cold weather keeps my allergies at bay, but I'm ready to get my garden in order!


----------



## Genny (Mar 1, 2013)

Just posted a poll for March's challenge:
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f15/march-show-tell-challange-32547/


----------



## Hazel (Mar 1, 2013)

*thefarmerdaughter*

I reread my comment to you and realized it could have been mistaken as a rude comment. I based my reply on your comment.  





thefarmerdaughter said:


> Here's mine, Bob Seger -Like a Rock (1986) I kinda cheated , I just used scraps from a loaf I was already making.


 
  I hope you didn't think I was saying you were cheating. I meant it as a joke and I hope I didn’t upset you.

*Everyone *- Thanks for the kind words about the sugar scrub soap. I had intended to make a salt batch based on the song “White Silver Sands” but then Genny posted how she did sugar scrub soap. A little light bulb went off in my head and I thought “I’ve got Wild Mountain Honey FO, sugar and a bee mold…oh yeah.” I decided to try her way of doing the scrubs but they were too soft to keep the shape. (Later, I realized this was her intended diabolical plan all along since she knows I can’t resist attempting sugar scrub soaps whenever someone mentions them.)

*Rock&Royalty* - I don’t know if you saw this but here’s a link to a long discussion about sugar soap. http://soapmakingforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=20122&p=189369



three_little_fishes said:


> I wish I had time to participate in this! Although, 1981....not sure how I would put a mullet on a bar of soap.


 
  This made me laugh out loud. I told my sister about your comment and she laughed, too. (We used to joke about mullets.) After she stopped laughing, she said “She could have done a fish. A mullet is also a fish.

*AngelMomma* – I saw your soap and said “Oh wow!” Beautiful swirl and an awesome job! 

*lizflowers42* - That was a great idea to use some of the lyrics. I’ll go along with your 7 Seas count. :wink: I haven’t used parsley to color soap in a long time. I’d forgotten what a pretty color it can be and it’s a great swirl, too.

  I have to say I’ve been so impressed with everyone’s creativity and enthusiasm for this pic swap. Everyone has done a fantastic job of creating and implementing a visual representation of a song.

  No offense to anyone else but I have to say the one that I thought was outstanding was marghewitt’s "Sweet Nothing's". I looked at it and thought of how I fussed over color, design and scent. Seriously, I experimented with different colorants to get the perfect color for the honeycomb. Of course, then because it wouldn’t hold its shape, the color got lightened too much when I added more soap and sugar. I think it took a lot of ingenuity to come up with this representation of “Sweet Nothing's”.


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you Hazel


----------



## Hazel (Mar 1, 2013)

You're welcome! But I should say thank you for not giving up and sitting this one out.

I hope to see everyone back for the March Challenge. I'm plotting...err...planning mine already. :think:


----------



## Sammi_552 (Mar 1, 2013)

DWinMadison said:


> Alli can ever do with PVC is concentric circles through a funnel. How did you do this?!?!  They look like flowers!



Sorry for the delayed response. Work has been brutal! I hope I can describe this so it makes sense.

I taped a paper towel roll in the center of my column mold. I poured the blue between the column mold and the paper towel roll. I put the pink color inside a squeeze bottle. Inside the paper towel roll, I poured a little yellow and then squirted a little pink (trying to keep the pink centered inside the yellow). Kept going back and forth with the pink & yellow. Pulled the paper towel roll out. I visually made 12, 3, 6, and 9 o'clock positions and used an unused arrow and went from the center out to the o'clock positions. I then visually split the previous o'clock positions in half and started with my arrow from the outside of the mold to the center. Personally, I think I should have stopped when I was finished going from the center to the outside.

Man, kudos to all the beautiful and creative soaps. I'm really in awe with the talent shown by everybody. Can't wait to see March's creative juices.


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 2, 2013)

*The making of "Pandora's Box" ~Aerosmith 1974*

So this is the song I chose. It's definatley a limited edition, way too time consuming to duplicate again lol! Scented with Orange Ginger.


----------



## Badger (Mar 2, 2013)

Those are very cool! They look like leopard spots


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 2, 2013)

Badger said:


> Those are very cool! They look like leopard spots


 I thought that too! I was gonna go with "wild thing" but..... :eh:


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 3, 2013)

wow just checked the recently posted soaps. Parsley swirl, infinity.... other stuff, good work all! There's a talented bunch here!


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 3, 2013)

DWinMadison said:


> You are very kind to ask.  I stole the technique shamelessly from SavonnerieMika on YouTube.  I started at light trace pulling out about a cup each for the yellow and black colors (both oxides) then colored the bulk of the batch with TD.  I poured the bulk of the now white soap into the loaf.  Next, I alternated pours of black and yellow down the center length of the mold from high enough to fully penetrate the white.  (Since it was still fairly thin and I poured from about 10" up, the color went down instead of spreading to the sides virtually disappearing below the white surface).  For the swirl, think of drawing a lower-case cursive "w" with a curl in the middle.  I inserted the hanger down the SIDE of the mold so as not to disturb the black/yellow that is bunched in the middle.  The end result is that most of the swirling happens from below the color pulling them down into the white.  I kept the swirl to a single pass, removing the hanger from the side opposite where I started.  To finish, I drizzled the remaining black, yellow and white soaps gently on the top to avoid any penetration then very lightly swirled them with your standard zig-zag maneuvers from corner to corner I've tried this technique twice with very similar results.  I hope you try it, and it works well for you.




May I ask which video it was? She's got a few there!


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 3, 2013)

OMGI just saw the orange soap, too!  That is amazing. It's Martian Soap.


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 3, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> OMGI just saw the orange soap, too!  That is amazing. It's Martian Soap.


 Isnt it just totally strange> Its my weirdest soap to date lol!


----------

